# Not-Aus Einzelrückmeldung! Verdrahtung auf SPS-Eingang? Not-Aus-Kreis=Rückmeldekr.!?



## Ralle79 (1 Februar 2010)

Hallo!
Habe jetzt länger versucht zu recherchieren, bin jedoch nicht fündig geworden.

Es geht darum, ob aufgrund einer Vorschrift etwas dagegen spricht den Not-Aus (Sicherheitskreis, Sicherheitskette) auch direkt für die einzelnen Rückmeldungen auf die SPS zu verwenden?

Heisst, ich habe den Not-Aus Kreis welcher auf das Not-Aus-Relais, bzw. Sicherheitsrelais geht, hier sind mehrere Not-Aus Schalter in Reihe geschaltet.
Hier wird nach jedem Not-Aus Schalter der SPS-Eingang eingebunden und über SPS interne Verknüpfung ausgewertet welcher Not-Aus betätigt wurde, um die entsprechende Meldung auf dem Panel anzuzeigen.

Spricht hier etwas dagegen oder muss für die Rückmeldung jeweils am Not-Aus eine weiterer Kontakt verwendet werden, welcher ausschliesslich für die Rückmeldung verwendet wird?
Bedeutet natürlich höherer Verdrahtungsaufwand!

Danke! Grüsse


----------



## kpf (1 Februar 2010)

*Rückwirkungsfrei*

Meiner Meinung nach geht das nur, wenn Du nachweisen kannst, dass der SPS-Eingang "rückwirkungsfrei" angeschlossen wird. D.h. Du musst zeigen, dass im Falle des offenen Eingangs, bei Kurzschluss gegen Masse und +24V, wenn Spannung aus dem Eingang "rauskommt" usw. usw. keine Beeinträchtigung Deiner Sicherheitsfunktion möglich ist. Auch ein ganz schöner Aufwand. Ich würd' Zusatzkontakte nehmen ...


----------



## Blockmove (1 Februar 2010)

Ich mach sowas generell nicht (mehr).
Zu einem musst du dann die SPS in deine Sicherheitsbetrachtungen mit einbeziehen (z.B. bei der Bewertung mit der Sistema) zum anderen funktioniert es mit modernen Auswertegeräten nicht mehr, da hier ja getaktete Signale (Querschluß- und Kurzschlußerkennung) zum Einsatz kommen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Sockenralf (1 Februar 2010)

Hall,

und zum dritten gibt´s für sowas von manchen Kunden Ohrfeigen 




NfG


----------



## Blockmove (1 Februar 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> und zum dritten gibt´s für sowas von manchen Kunden Ohrfeigen



Und das zurecht


----------



## Maxl1 (26 März 2010)

Hallo,

wir verwenden immer einen zusatzlichen Kontakt. Hat auch den Vorteil, dass du jeden einzelnen betätigten Not-Aus erkennst. Ohne Zusatzkontakt erkennst du ja immer nur den Ersten betätigten in deiner Kette.

Gruß

Maxl


----------



## IBFS (26 März 2010)

Also wenn es seeehr viele NotAus-Taster sind gibt es auch 
NotAus-Taster mit ASi-Bus. Die sind sogar beleuchtet wenn 
man will. Man braucht dann allerdings auch eine Safety-Master
3RK1105-1AE04-0CA0    oder   3RK1105-1BE04-0CA0 


Gruß


----------



## vsg (26 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

die Beträge sind alt aber weil ich hier neu bin versuche doch zu fragen.
Ich verstehe es nicht wieso ist es nicht korrekt mehrere Not-Aus einzeln mit (konfigurierbare)Safety PLC zu verbinden und intern Safety Logik für Ausgänge und Rückmeldung über einen Koppler zu realisieren. 

Danke und Gruß


----------

